# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Lê Khánh ngỡ ngàng trước tin Minh Quân bỏ thi

## anh321

*Lê Khánh ngỡ ngàng trước tin Minh Quân bỏ thi**Liên hệ với Lê Khánh, chị tỏ ra khá ngạc nhiên và bất ngờ khi nghe thông tin Minh Quân quyết định dừng cuộc thi Cặp đôi hoàn hảo sau đêm thi thứ 3 tới.*
Thời gian vừa qua, vụ việc lùm xùm giữa các thí sinh và ban giám khảo, cụ thể là Minh Quân cùng một số thí sinh khác lên tiếng phản đối về cách chấm điểm, nhận định của đạo diễn Lê Hoàng đã khiến cuộc thi _Cặp đôi hoàn hảo_ gặp không ít rắc rối dù chỉ mới trải qua hai đêm thi. thay doi gio lam viec
Thậm chí mới đây, Minh Quân còn khẳng định, sau đêm thi thứ 3 sắp tới, dù có đủ điểm để đi tiếp hay không thì anh và Lê Khánh cũng sẽ dừng cuộc chơi vì cả hai đã quá mệt mỏi và chán nản với sự không đồng nhất của tính chất chương trình và chỉ tiêu đánh giá của ban giám khảo. video clip hai

_Lê Khánh và Minh Quân trong đêm thi thứ 2 vừa qua_
Thế nhưng, khi 24H liên hệ với Lê Khánh và đề cập đến việc Minh Quân nói sẽ cùng cô rút khỏi cuộc chơi sau đêm thi sắp tới, nữ diễn viên “Baby à” tỏ ra khá ngạc nhiên: _“Thông tin anh Quân quyết định dừng cuộc thi, Khánh vẫn chưa nghe ai nói tới. Hôm nay Khánh cũng chưa xem qua các thông tin trên báo đài về vấn đề này. Trước đó, Khánh và Minh Quân cũng đã có buổi tập hát cùng nhau cho đêm thi kế tiếp nhưng vẫn không thấy anh ấy nói gì về ý định bỏ cuộc thi. Khánh sẽ chủ động liên hệ với anh Quân để hỏi chi tiết, cụ thể về vụ việc trên và sẽ có câu trả lời chính xác cho các bạn sau nhé"._gia iphone 4 
__
_Lê Khánh tỏ ra vô cùng ngạc nhiên trước thông tin Minh Quân tuyên bố dừng cuộc chơi sau đêm thi kế tiếp_
Bên cạnh đó, Lê Khánh cũng chia sẻ, sau đêm thi thứ 2 nhận được kết quả và những lời nhận xét không tốt từ phía ban giám khảo, cá nhân cô cũng cảm thấy hoang mang về tính chất chương trình và mong muốn ban tổ chức sớm làm rõ, liệu đây là cuộc thi hát, hay chỉ đơn thuần là cuộc thi giải trí. gia vang 
_ “Nếu như đây là cuộc thi hát thì chắc chắn Khánh sẽ không thi ngay từ đầu rồi. Khi nhận được lời mời từ ban tổ chức và biết đây là một game show giải trí dành cho nghệ sĩ, Khánh đã tham gia với tâm lý khá thoải mái và mặc sức thể hiện sự sáng tạo của mình trên sân khấu. Khánh không quan trọng chuyện thắng thua, điểm cao hay thấp mà cái chính là mình đã làm được gì cho khán giả. Vì vậy nếu vào được vòng trong thì Khánh vẫn sẽ tiếp tục tham gia hết mình chứ không dừng lại. Nếu như may mắn không thể mỉm cười với Khánh thì Khánh cũng sẽ vui vẻ trở về vị trí khán giả để xem và tiếp tục ủng hộ những cặp thí sinh còn lại",_ nữ diễn viên xinh đẹp nói thêm. anh sex cua ngoc trinh
Như vậy có nghĩa, Minh Quân tuyên bố dừng cuộc chơi sau đêm thi kế tiếp bất kể có bị loại hay không, trong khi Lê Khánh vẫn sẽ tiếp tục tham gia hết mình và chỉ rời khỏi game show trừ khi cô bị loại. Số phận cặp đôi này sẽ ra sao khi hai suy nghĩ và quan điểm của họ hoàn toàn trái ngược nhau? Mời độc giả cùng chờ và theo dõi những thông tin mà chúng tôi cập nhật trên 24H. truyen cuoi

----------

